# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Tôi kiểm soát được gì trong cuộc đời?

## haido92

Bạn đang đi xe máy và lỡ va quệt nhẹ vào một người đi xe máy khác. Người đó quay lại chửi bạn một câu tục tĩu. Bạn có nên bực tức và chửi lại người đó?


Bạn biết không, tôi sẽ nói với bạn điều này: Bạn không thể hoàn toàn kiểm soát được bất cứ điều gì xảy đến với bạn trên cuộc đời này. Cái duy nhất mà bạn có thể kiểm soát được hoàn toàn là suy nghĩ và phản ứng của chính bạn!

Bạn không thể thể kiểm soát được suy nghĩ của người khác. Người khác có quyền nghĩ xấu hay nghĩ tốt về bạn, tuỳ theo hiểu biết của họ về bạn.

Bạn không thể kiểm soát được hành động của người khác. Người khác có quyền nói hay làm những điều làm bạn vừa lòng hay không vừa lòng, tuỳ theo suy nghĩ và phản ứng của họ về bạn.

Bạn không thể kiểm soát được những sự việc xảy ra một cách ngẫu nhiên với bạn. Bạn đang đi dưới một hàng cây và rất có thể một bãi phân chim rơi và đầu bạn. Bạn không thể kiểm soát được việc những chú chim vô tội "phóng uế" lên đầu bạn.

Điều duy nhất mà bạn có thể kiểm soát là suy nghĩ và phản ứng của bạn về những việc xảy đến với mình.

Gặp người đi xe máy quay lại chửi bạn như trong tình huống ở trên, bạn có thể lựa chọn 2 cách suy nghĩ và phản ứng:

1. Bạn tức giận vì anh ta đã đi sai đường. Bạn cũng quay lại chửi anh ta. Và rất có thể 2 người sẽ kết thúc cuộc cãi cọ bằng một trận ẩu đả trên đường phố và phải nhờ đến sự can thiệp của mọi người.

2. Bạn xin lỗi và phóng xe đi tiếp và tự nhủ: "Ồ mình cũng hơi sai một chút. Có lẽ hôm qua anh ta bị vợ "cằn nhằn" hay bị sếp rầy la nên hôm nay bực tức lây sang mình."

Hàng ngày bạn nên chuẩn bị tinh thần để gặp ít nhất một vài chuyện chướng tai, gai mắt. Bạn hãy tự nhủ đó là một phần tất yếu của cuộc sống. Luôn có người thế này thế khác, có chuyện thế này thế khác để làm phong phú và đa dạng cho cuộc sống.

Nếu gặp những chuyện như vậy bạn hãy tự nhủ đó là những cơ hội tốt để bạn rèn luyện sự điềm đạm. Hãy tự nhủ đó là những cơ hội tốt để bạn rèn luyện làm chủ suy nghĩ và cảm xúc của bản thân. Cuộc đời luôn có những cơ hội để cho bạn rèn luyện bản thân, phải không nào?

Và hãy nhớ, cái duy nhất mà bạn có thể kiểm soát trên cuộc đời này chính là suy nghĩ và phản ứng của bạn!

Chúc bạn luôn bình tĩnh và thanh thản khi đương đầu với mọi việc xảy ra trong cuộc sống!

----------

